# 8 Free Covid Tests per month, Free if you have Medicare (US only)



## Kika (Apr 4, 2022)

https://www.medicare.gov/medicare-c...h&utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery#300

It seems like a LOT of tests.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2022)

Sure does, but perhaps if a person is volunteering, or working, or daily visiting, within some particularly high-risk places, with others who are vulnerable as well. Schools, nursing homes, daycare, etc. Foster grandparents, maybe?

And it's nice to know that they are available, for others, and if any of us happen to need one, at some time.


----------



## Jules (Apr 5, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Sure does, but perhaps if a person is volunteering, or working, or daily visiting, within some particularly high-risk places, with others who are vulnerable as well. Schools, nursing homes, daycare, etc. Foster grandparents, maybe?
> 
> And it's nice to know that they are available, for others, and if any of us happen to need one, at some time.


That seems logical.  We are given 5 each per month.  We picked the first ones up.  So far we’re not doing anything that requires them so won’t pick any more up until we do.  Probably most people are like us.  It’s good to have them, if needed.


----------

